# Deadlift Shin Scraping



## dj920 (Feb 10, 2013)

Any deadlifters out there, how do you avoid scraping the shit out of your legs on lifts?

Even using the bar at my gym with the most worn-down knurling, my shins (regular DL) or inner leg (sumo) get scraped up when I deadlift.  It's been happening more the past couple months as my PRs have been climbing.  It's not the discomfort so much as that I've broken the skin slightly a couple times, and it's a bit of a showstopper for DLs that day.

Is this a function of not pulling through my hams and straightening legs early enough in the lift?  Or if it's just part of the lift to learn to live with, anyone have a strategy for working around this?


----------



## Big Worm (Feb 10, 2013)

Under armor and I'm sure other places make real tall socks that are that nylon type material. Helps the bar slide rather than tear your skin off.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 10, 2013)

Those are the socks I wear when I Deadlift. You can buy knee socks at any sporting goods store in the soccer section...

But even with socks, baby powder or whatever else you've got you WILL scrape your shins up. Mine are all scarred. I love it


----------



## mistah187 (Feb 10, 2013)

The blood runnin down my shins motivates me. Lol but seriously.


----------



## Azog (Feb 10, 2013)

Soccer socks. When I oly lifted a lot I'd go home with bloody hands, shins and the front and back of my neck from cleans and behind the neck push presses. It's all part of the game.


----------



## Cashout (Feb 10, 2013)

A nice thick pair of cotton sweat pants works great for me. 

I use Russell Athletic sweats when I DL. Open on the cuffs so it is easy to get them on and off without taking your shoes off and they don't have pockets - I hate pockets in sweats.

They are cheap too - $12.99 a pair at Academy Sports.


----------



## LeanHerm (Feb 10, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Those are the socks I wear when I Deadlift. You can buy knee socks at any sporting goods store in the soccer section...
> 
> But even with socks, baby powder or whatever else you've got you WILL scrape your shins up. Mine are all scarred. I love it


Dude u need some sun on those legs. Lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 10, 2013)

BigHerm said:


> Dude u need some sun on those legs. Lol



My doctor agrees... My boss thought I was a vampire at one point. 

I hate outside

I hate the sun

I hate fresh air

I hate sandy beaches


----------



## dj920 (Feb 10, 2013)

seconded on anti-pockets.  I feel like they always catch... what's the point of compression shorts to secure the junk when the bar's just going to catch on pocket fabric or thumbs on pocket openings?

thanks for all the advice folks.  going to try out both options (socks and sweats) over the next two workouts and see what works best.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 10, 2013)

dj920 said:


> Any deadlifters out there, how do you avoid scraping the shit out of your legs on lifts?
> 
> Even using the bar at my gym with the most worn-down knurling, my shins (regular DL) or inner leg (sumo) get scraped up when I deadlift.  It's been happening more the past couple months as my PRs have been climbing.  It's not the discomfort so much as that I've broken the skin slightly a couple times, and it's a bit of a showstopper for DLs that day.
> 
> Is this a function of not pulling through my hams and straightening legs early enough in the lift?  Or if it's just part of the lift to learn to live with, anyone have a strategy for working around this?



It means you technique is most likely spot on and not to change it.


----------



## gfunky (Feb 11, 2013)

I just pull straight up, not back and drag,  never get scrapped on the way up and very small percentage going down.....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 11, 2013)

gfunky said:


> I just pull straight up, not back and drag,  never get scrapped on the way up and very small percentage going down.....



That may limit you at some point. You have an interesting way to pull. Very high hips and shoulders over the bar. Your low back is doing the lifting.


----------



## Sherk (Feb 12, 2013)

I ride dirt bikes so I just use my riding socks. They're thick and just about come to my knee. This guy at my gym is a beast and uses shin guards for soccer. Everyone teases him behind his back but I've always wondered how well that really works.


----------



## Big Worm (Feb 12, 2013)

I wear the tall white socks, a plaid skirt, and put my hair in pig tails.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 12, 2013)

gfunky said:


> I just pull straight up, not back and drag,  never get scrapped on the way up and very small percentage going down.....



Going to end up hurt that way.


----------



## JOMO (Feb 12, 2013)

I just bought some socks from hot topic. Knee highs, its was either the black pair i bought or the really truly freak ones. I've got the metal ones POB has waiting for me in NY along with other goodies I bought from elitefts a few months back.


----------



## Big Worm (Feb 12, 2013)

I just bought some socks from hot topic. Knee highs
Dude that's gay. Like before 10pm gay.


----------



## JOMO (Feb 12, 2013)

Lmao, only other socks i have around here are the half length ones. Was it that hot topic was gay or the knee highs. Cause they are just as long as the metal pulling ones.


----------



## RedLang (Feb 14, 2013)

This thread has me re evaluating my deads. I dont scrape my shins, but have myself set so the bar sits about 1/2inch away the whole way up except right at the top. Should i be moving the bar closer towards my body? I definatly feel it in quads, hams, glutes, lowerback upper back and traps when heavy.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 14, 2013)

RedLang said:


> This thread has me re evaluating my deads. I dont scrape my shins, but have myself set so the bar sits about 1/2inch away the whole way up except right at the top. Should i be moving the bar closer towards my body? I definatly feel it in quads, hams, glutes, lowerback upper back and traps when heavy.



The further the bar gets away from you the more focused the weight is on the lower back. You want to pull that bar into you while driving the hips forward.


----------



## RedLang (Feb 18, 2013)

Tried the new form. Was definately hitting glutes, hams and quads a bit more. Im currently running 70-80% of lifts for 2-3 weeks then doing a low rep heavy week. I think the slight change in form i may even be able to lift more. 
Cheers PoB


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 21, 2013)

I like to roll the bar especially in a suit and my queue is when the bar hits my shins and I hit them pretty hard at times.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 21, 2013)

Key notes to a proper pull.

1. Your pushing the floor with you heels and only your heels ( Pretend your on a leg press but then again people don't do that correct either), if your on more foot then heels the bar is too far in front of you.

2. The bar is sliding up and against your legs because your pulling back leaning back driving off your heels.

3. Don't yank the bar off the floor you need to pull the slack out of the bar then lift, you should not be lifting until that bar is bent. If you yank the bar what most likely will happen is your ass will shoot up too high before the lift making your chest go downward the bar too far in front of you and you fighting the lift with low back off your toes and balls of feet.

Proper form will put you on your ass with weight that is too light.


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 21, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Those are the socks I wear when I Deadlift. You can buy knee socks at any sporting goods store in the soccer section...
> 
> But even with socks, baby powder or whatever else you've got you WILL scrape your shins up. Mine are all scarred. I love it



hahahahahahahha....SEXY!


----------

